# Fish



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Welcome.  You're all Burton'ed out! I'm sure you'll need a little bit to get your "snow legs" back and will probably be sore, but you'll have a blast getting back on the slopes!  I'm getting stoked for the season - next weekend I'm riding!


----------



## Mo Mo (Nov 18, 2014)

radiomuse210 said:


> Welcome.  You're all Burton'ed out! I'm sure you'll need a little bit to get your "snow legs" back and will probably be sore, but you'll have a blast getting back on the slopes!  I'm getting stoked for the season - next weekend I'm riding!


Ya hopefully it will come back in a few rides, and i do enjoy burton products very much haha.

This is my first time setting up my own board and I have it set-up where I like it but my concern is that heel hang... Any suggestions/comments?


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Now I'm not an expert in setting up boards as I've only set up my own, but everything looks fine to me. You do want a little overhang to get leverage in turns. Is the overhang even on toe and heel? Look at the board from the base and you can eyeball it that way - or measure it to get it exact. Also you can angle your board and see how far you would have to get before your heel or toe drags if you're worried about that. Most likely you won't be doing any hardcore euro style carving or getting hard enough angles to cause drag. I think you'll be just fine.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Snowboarded 1 year was out for 10 years .. was not easy. Great set-up just get out there and enjoy


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Lots of Burton stuff here, sweet setup nonetheless... I was so close to buying that board last year, unfortunately the waistwidth in the size I wanted was a bit too narrow. Like Radiomuse210 posted everything looks fine with your setup, you might even say pefect...


----------



## Mo Mo (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks for the advice, Ya I promised myself when I got back into boarding I would get myself a Burton Board and I may have gone crazy with the Burton thing lol. So pumped for this season! Thanks again guys.


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

Squats and Lunges!!!


----------

